# Sources of technical specs



## momentum (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm having trouble locating a source for detailed specifications for a switch product manufactured by a German company, BEMO. I've tried different web sites, forums, and suppliers but so far have not been successful. The switch is still manufactured and sold, almost exclusively in Europe it would seem. The product sheet accompanying the product is in German and when translated provides minimal information.
Can anybody assist?
Thanks 
George


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a dealer in Canada. The webisite has their phone #.

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/bemo.asp?gclid=CNray_un970CFWdk7Aod_2gARw

Which product do need information on?

Don


----------



## momentum (Oct 20, 2012)

Don
I've talked to Eurorail several times and have not received any help on this problem. I've also talked to the other N.American dealer, Reynauld in Illinois and they suggested their forum which I've also tried with no success.
The specific product is BEMO's #4425 000.
I also logged onto BEMO's German website and sent a contact note but have not received an answer as yet, approx 1 week ago.
George


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

George, is there some particular reason you must use this switch? Will any other do?

I tried to find a spec and couldn't. Perhaps someone can suggest an alternative.


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Never mind. I see that they are motors. I also saw your query on MRH which is in better detail.

Can you post a picture? That might help find a similar product.


----------



## momentum (Oct 20, 2012)

Ray
There are several reasons I'm spending so much time and effort to use these "switches":
I have several, approx 10, and they all work
They are small compared to Tortoise or even the Peco units
They are very quiet, slow moving, positive, gear driven
They have multiple contacts for powering frogs, etc if I can ever get the details on them

One of the best pictures of the device is on Euro Rail Hobbies website. You can 
google bemo 4225 000 under all scales HO Accessories. I'm disappointed that I can't get more assistance from them as they have the unit in stock and will sell it but for some reason won't return my phone call about more technical information.

They also are sold on eBay but they all use the small printed sales literature for the description. I have found an accessory kit for this switch on eBay to use for undertrack turnout control, BEMO #4225 200. They show a picture with the parts and what looks like a very detailed instruction sheet. This leeds me to believe that there are detailed instructions from BEMO on how to use them, if only I could see them!
I posted a question on BEMO's main page about 10 days ago but no response. I feel that my only ope of getting information is through those like you who respond to these forum questions. Thanks
George


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

George, you gave us the wrong part number in post #2. I'll see what I can do with the right one. LOL

My daughter had a minor in German at university and we absorbed quite a bit when helping her study.


----------



## momentum (Oct 20, 2012)

Ray
The current BEMO part number for the switch w/motor is 4425 000. The current BEMO part number for the kit for using the switch w/motor for under table turnout control is 4425 200.

The old BEMO part number for the switch w/motor is 4225 000. Don't know when BEMO changed part numbers or if they are different machines. Can't seem to get that information.

For this project I downloaded and installed the Google Chrome browser with the Google Translate App installed. My problem hasn't been in translating as much as it is in getting information, regardless of the language it's written in.

George


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

George,

Well, you said that they work. What do they do that you need more information? I'm not sure I understand what you are looking for.


----------

